# Unable to port update Apache22 after 2.2.9



## Phonetic (Sep 16, 2009)

I've tried everything for a couple of months now. After countless hours of google'ing, reading up on just about any related error (updating apr a few times, reinstalling subversion, fixing dependencies). No matter what I do, i cannot update apache22 from ports. I am constantly getting compile errors. Last night I tried with Apache 2.2.13 from ports and same result.

I have even tried installing it from souces and that's no problem. No errors what so ever. Up until Apache 2.2.9_5 I have never had any trouble in updating. I am running Freebsd 7.0. Here the last part including the error message with the default config (ive tried every single option so far) APR from Ports does _not_ make any difference, just another error message. Help would be very much appreciated as I have tried every single portversion of Apache22 since 2.2.9 with the same result....

Without APR_from_Ports:

```
/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/srclib/apr/libtool 
--silent --mode=compile cc -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -fno-strict-
aliasing -pipe -I/usr/include      -I. -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/os/unix -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-
2.2.13/server/mpm/prefork -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-
2.2.13/modules/http -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/modules/filters -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/modules/proxy -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/generators -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/mappers -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/database -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/srclib
/apr/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/srclib
/apr-util/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/proxy/../generators -I/usr/include 
-I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/ssl -I/usr
/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/dav/main -prefer-
non-pic -static -c util_time.c && touch util_time.lo
/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/srclib/apr/libtool 
--silent --mode=compile cc -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -fno-strict-
aliasing -pipe -I/usr/include      -I. -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/os/unix -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-
2.2.13/server/mpm/prefork -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-
2.2.13/modules/http -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/modules/filters -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/modules/proxy -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/generators -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/mappers -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/database -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/srclib
/apr/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/srclib
/apr-util/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/proxy/../generators -I/usr/include 
-I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/ssl -I/usr
/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/dav/main -prefer-
non-pic -static -c connection.c && touch connection.lo

log.c: In function 'piped_log_spawn':
log.c:900: error: 'piped_log' has no member named 'cmdtype'
log.c: In function 'ap_open_piped_log_ex':
log.c:1039: error: 'piped_log' has no member named 'cmdtype'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```
With APR_from_Ports:

```
/httpd-2.2.13/modules/http -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-
2.2.13/modules/filters -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-
2.2.13/modules/proxy -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/generators -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/mappers -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/database -I/usr/local/include/apr-1 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr
/local/include/db42 -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/modules/proxy/../generators -I/usr/include -I/usr/ports
/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/ssl -I/usr/ports
/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/dav/main -c vhost.c -o 
vhost.o >/dev/null 2>&1
 cc -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr
/include -I. -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/os/unix 
-I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/server/mpm/prefork 
-I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/http -I/usr
/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/filters -I/usr
/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/proxy -I/usr/ports
/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/generators -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/mappers -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/database -I/usr/local/include/apr-1 
-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/db42 -I/usr/ports
/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/proxy/../generators 
-I/usr/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/modules/ssl -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/dav/main -c util_script.c -o util_script.o >/dev/null 2>&1
 cc -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr
/include -I. -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/os/unix 
-I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/server/mpm/prefork 
-I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/http -I/usr
/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/filters -I/usr
/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/proxy -I/usr/ports
/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/generators -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/mappers -I/usr/ports/www/apache22
/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/database -I/usr/local/include/apr-1 
-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/db42 -I/usr/ports
/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules/proxy/../generators 
-I/usr/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13
/modules/ssl -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.13/modules
/dav/main -c config.c -o config.o >/dev/null 2>&1

1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


----------



## Phonetic (Sep 16, 2009)

Here a list of installed ports on the machine. It might give someone a clue to the cause of the problem.

```
ZendOptimizer-3.3.0.a An optimizer for PHP code
apache-2.2.9_5      Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
apr-gdbm-db42-1.3.8.1.3.9 Apache Portability Library
autoconf-2.62       Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms 
autoconf-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.10.1     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.10)
automake-1.5_5,1    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.5)
automake-1.9.6_3    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.9)
automake-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU automake
bash-4.0.24         The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
bigreqsproto-1.0.2  BigReqs extension headers
bison-2.4.1,1       A parser generator from FSF, (mostly) compatible with Yacc
cclient-2007e,1     Mark Crispin's C-client mail access routines
compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810_3 A convenience package to install the compat6x libraries
cronolog-1.6.2_2    A web log rotation utility that provides datestamp filename
db41-4.1.25_4       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.1
db42-4.2.52_5       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2
eaccelerator-0.9.5.3 An opcode cache for PHP with encoder and loader
expat-2.0.1         XML 1.0 parser written in C
freetype2-2.3.9_1   A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gdbm-1.8.3_3        The GNU database manager
gettext-0.17_1      GNU gettext package
gmake-3.81_3        GNU version of 'make' utility
imap-uw-2007e,1     University of Washington IMAP4rev1/POP2/POP3 mail servers
inputproto-1.5.0    Input extension headers
jasper-1.900.1_7    An implementation of the codec specified in the JPEG-2000 s
jbigkit-1.6         Lossless compression for bi-level images such as scanned pa
jpeg-6b_7           IJG's jpeg compression utilities
kbproto-1.0.3       KB extension headers
lcms-1.18a,1        Light Color Management System -- a color management library
libICE-1.0.4_1,1    Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libSM-1.1.0_1,1     Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.2.1,1      X11 library
libXau-1.0.4        Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.5_1,1    X Athena Widgets library
libXdmcp-1.0.2_1    X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXext-1.0.5,1     X11 Extension library
libXmu-1.0.4,1      X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.0,1       X print library
libXpm-3.5.7        X Pixmap library
libXt-1.0.5_1       X Toolkit library
libcheck-0.9.6      A unit test framework for C
libevent-1.4.11     Provides an API to execute callback functions on certain ev
libfpx-1.2.0.12_1   Library routines for working with Flashpix images
libiconv-1.11_1     A character set conversion library
libltdl-2.2.6a      System independent dlopen wrapper
libmcrypt-2.5.8     Multi-cipher cryptographic library (used in PHP)
libpthread-stubs-0.1 This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libtool-2.2.6a      Generic shared library support script
libxcb-1.2_1        The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxml2-2.7.3       XML parser library for GNOME
libxslt-1.1.24_2    The XSLT C library for GNOME
m4-1.4.13,1         GNU m4
memcached-1.2.8     High-performance distributed memory object cache system
mysql-client-5.0.81 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.0.81 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
neon28-0.28.4       An HTTP and WebDAV client library for Unix systems
openldap-client-2.4.16 Open source LDAP client implementation
p5-BerkeleyDB-0.38  Perl5 interface to the Berkeley DB package
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.01 Perl5 interface to HMAC Message-Digest Algorithms
p5-Digest-SHA1-2.12 Perl interface to the SHA-1 Algorithm
p5-Geo-IP-1.38      Gets country name by IP or hostname
p5-IO-Multiplex-1.10 IO::Multiplex - Manage IO on many file handles
p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.56 Perl module with object interface to AF_INET6 domain socket
p5-IO-stringy-2.110 Perl5 module for using IO handles with non-file objects
p5-Math-BigInt-1.89 Math::BigInt - Arbitrary size integer math package
p5-Net-DNS-0.65     Perl5 interface to the DNS resolver, and dynamic updates
p5-Net-IP-1.25      Perl extension for manipulating IPv4/IPv6 addresses
p5-Net-Server-0.97  A configurable base class for writing internet servers in P
p5-Net-XWhois-0.90_4 Whois Client Interface for Perl5
p5-Parse-Syslog-1.10 Perl5 routines that present a simple interface to parse sys
p5-Socket6-0.23     IPv6 related part of the C socket.h defines and structure m
p5-Storable-2.20    Persistency for perl data structures
p5-gettext-1.05_2   Message handling functions
pcre-7.9            Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
pear-1.8.1          PEAR framework for PHP
pear-XML_RPC-1.5.1_1 PHP implementation of the XML-RPC protocol
pecl-memcache-3.0.4 Memcached extension
perl-5.8.9_3        Practical Extraction and Report Language
php5-5.2.9          PHP Scripting Language
php5-bcmath-5.2.9   The bcmath shared extension for php
php5-calendar-5.2.9 The calendar shared extension for php
php5-ctype-5.2.9    The ctype shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.2.9      The dom shared extension for php
php5-exif-5.2.9     The exif shared extension for php
php5-extensions-1.3 A "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php5-filter-5.2.9   The filter shared extension for php
php5-ftp-5.2.9      The ftp shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.2.9       The gd shared extension for php
php5-json-5.2.9     The json shared extension for php
php5-mbstring-5.2.9 The mbstring shared extension for php
php5-mcrypt-5.2.9   The mcrypt shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.2.9    The mysql shared extension for php
php5-mysqli-5.2.9   The mysqli shared extension for php
php5-openssl-5.2.9  The openssl shared extension for php
php5-pcre-5.2.9     The pcre shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.2.9      The pdo shared extension for php
php5-session-5.2.9  The session shared extension for php
php5-simplexml-5.2.9 The simplexml shared extension for php
php5-spl-5.2.9      The spl shared extension for php
php5-tidy-5.2.9     The tidy shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.2.9 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.2.9      The xml shared extension for php
php5-xmlreader-5.2.9 The xmlreader shared extension for php
php5-xmlrpc-5.2.9   The xmlrpc shared extension for php
php5-xmlwriter-5.2.9 The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php5-zlib-5.2.9     The zlib shared extension for php
pkg-config-0.23_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
png-1.2.35          Library for manipulating PNG images
popt-1.14           A getopt(3) like library with a number of enhancements, fro
portaudit-0.5.13    Checks installed ports against a list of security vulnerabi
portdowngrade-0.6_1 Sets a port back to a previous version
portupgrade-2.4.6_3,2 FreeBSD ports/packages administration and management tool s
postfix-2.5.6,1     A secure alternative to widely-used Sendmail
postgrey-1.32       Greylisting policy server for Postfix
printproto-1.0.4    Print extension headers
python25-2.5.4_1    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
ruby+nopthreads-1.8.7.160_3,1 An object-oriented interpreted scripting language
ruby18-bdb-0.6.5_1  Ruby interface to Sleepycat's Berkeley DB revision 2 or lat
sqlite3-3.6.14.2    An SQL database engine in a C library
subversion-1.6.3    Version control system
t1lib-5.1.2_1,1     A Type 1 Rasterizer Library for UNIX/X11
tidy-lib-090315.c   Utility to clean up and pretty print HTML/XHTML/XML (with s
tiff-3.8.2_3        Tools and library routines for working with TIFF images
unzip-5.52_5        List, test and extract compressed files in a ZIP archive
wget-1.11.4         Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
xcb-proto-1.4       The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) protocol
xcmiscproto-1.1.2   XCMisc extension headers
xextproto-7.0.5     XExt extension headers
xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 XFree86-Bigfont extension headers
xorg-macros-1.2.1   X.Org development aclocal macros
xproto-7.0.15       X11 protocol headers
xtrans-1.2.3        Abstract network code for X
zip-3.0             Create/update ZIP files compatible with pkzip
```


----------



## ale (Sep 16, 2009)

Is your ports tree updated?
Are you installed packages updated?


----------



## Phonetic (Sep 16, 2009)

Everything is up to date. Ports and every installed package.


----------



## Phonetic (Sep 17, 2009)

Yesterday I upgraded every port except Apache22 and FreeBSD to 7.2 Release hoping for a magic fix. No change. Apache22 from ports simply will not compile


----------



## ale (Sep 17, 2009)

Can you _cd_ to the port directory, run `# make configure` and then add as attachment work/httpd-2.2.13/config.log ?
I will try to check (but I can't promise anything).


----------



## Phonetic (Sep 18, 2009)

I finally solved the issue with the help of probably the most hardcore BSD-guy I've ever seen. The problem was caused by old libraries in /usr/local/ (apr) due to dependencies that had not ben uninstalled with pkg_deinstall.


----------



## mckoz (Oct 15, 2009)

I have the same issue, can you help me with what you did to remove the libraries?  Cheers...


----------



## Phonetic (Oct 16, 2009)

I simply moved /usr/local/* and cleaned the whole system.


----------

